# Bull Reds in St Joe Bay



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Drifted some deep water spots in St Joe Bay. My daughter landed two reds. Biggest one is in the pic.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

For sure, biggest fish she has ever caught. She complained all night how tired her arms were after pulling in two 3' plus reds. I managed to catch one that was right @ 36". I was justglad she caught fish, she brought a book to read since she know my history of having less than stellar fishing trips!


----------

